# Compex EMS- Worth it?



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is a sample link to the Compex EMS machine- http://www.clevertraining.com/compexsport.html

What do you think, is it really worth it? I'm not talking about for building huge muscles, but for muscle recovery, recovering from injuries and to help certain muscles warm up and relax. What do you think?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2005)

well, electronic stim units are used in physical therapy and rehab centers all the time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

Right, and my Chiro uses it on my shoulder and forearm and I love it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, I love it.  It feels great.  Don't know if that home version is as strong as they use in the clinic though?  Not really sure exactly.  Ask your chiro next time you are there were he got his at (medical supply outlet) or what he reccomends.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I love it.  It feels great.  Don't know if that home version is as strong as they use in the clinic though?  Not really sure exactly.  Ask your chiro next time you are there were he got his at (medical supply outlet) or what he reccomends.


It does feel great. I actually bought one yesterday, my Chiro is ordering it for me. Only $250 (better price than $889 LOL) and he says it's the same power as what he uses. I'm also buying some of the books and DVD's from Elite that I read in that article you recommeded. Time to turn the training around and get serious


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2005)

You gonna open your own therapy clinic


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

"With electrostimulation, the excitation is directly produced at the motor nerve by means of 'optimal' electrical impulses that guarantee efficacy, safety and comfort in use. Thanks to this process, the muscle cannot distinguish between a voluntary contraction (caused by the brain) and an electrically induced contraction: the work that it produces is the same irrespective of the nature of the order."

 Wouldn't this mean that if the electrical stimulus were powerful enough, one could go to failure without will power becoming an issue? I realize that using the stimulus for compound moves like deadlifts is probably not possible yet because too many muscles are involved, and IMO you really need some level of the mind/muscle connection to make the movement work. If/when they do figure that out, what's to stop people from training with just electricity? Or perhaps I'm just misreading the entire thing and it cannot make your muscles move without you necessarily 'thinking' it.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 19, 2005)

no pills or machines will ever replace mechanical loading as the prime stimulus for the development of strength, power or hypertrophy. the human body is just too smart to waste its limited resources on useless shit, you need that stress (mechanical loading) to be present in order for your body to adapt.

maybe in 100 years they will be able to genetically engineer babies that will grow into guys with 20 inch arms and 800lb benches, but that is going beyond nature IMO.


----------

